# Summer is here...



## maths15 (Nov 25, 2012)

Well, I hope so.

I enjoy a nice frappicino on the odd occasion from one of the chains. Can anyone advice on how to make a decent iced coffee with my classic?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Iced coffee is usually cold brewed. If you have a cafetiere, you could use this to brew some overnight in the fridge using cold water over the grinds. Then decant into another container leaving any residue in the cafetiere. If you have a filter set up such as V60, you could try filtering before consuming. If it comes out too strong - just dilute to taste.


----------



## maths15 (Nov 25, 2012)

Great stuff, I'll give it a bash tonight.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

maths15 said:


> Great stuff, I'll give it a bash tonight.


Let us know how you get on.


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

http://www.anothercoffee.co.uk/products/catalogue.aspx?c=19

I have been considering buying a tub of this stuff and some ice sounds alright


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

maths15 said:


> Great stuff, I'll give it a bash tonight.


Tmi dude

13 char


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

If you can't be bothered going down the cold brew route, you can also brew your coffee onto ice, if using a pourover such as a V60 or Kalita Wave replace half of the usual brew weight of water you would use with ice in whatever you brew into. I have also seen iced coffee made in some coffee shops by pulling the espresso shot onto ice and then topping up with cold water of milk as wished by the customer, I think this is how the chains commonly make their. Just experiment with any of these methods until you find one that suits you.


----------



## maths15 (Nov 25, 2012)

I remembered something from my childhood. Mum would pack a small glass with ice cream and then pour on some milk to fill the gaps. Mi did the same but used a shot instead of coffee. MIT tasted great,if a little fattening.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

I have a few interesting experiments that I've been playing with that I'll let y'all in on in the next day or so


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

Charliej said:


> If you can't be bothered going down the cold brew route, you can also brew your coffee onto ice, if using a pourover such as a V60 or Kalita Wave replace half of the usual brew weight of water you would use with ice in whatever you brew into. I have also seen iced coffee made in some coffee shops by pulling the espresso shot onto ice and then topping up with cold water of milk as wished by the customer, I think this is how the chains commonly make their. Just experiment with any of these methods until you find one that suits you.


This is how us, Greeks and the Italians do the freddo espresso and freddo cappuccino and it is amazing. I plan to post a few videos soon.


----------



## pedro88 (Nov 26, 2014)

charris said:


> This is how us, Greeks and the Italians do the freddo espresso and freddo cappuccino and it is amazing. I plan to post a few videos soon.


Can't wait I love this


----------

